# Has Bellator's conduct seemed sketchy recently?



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been a little concerned about a few of the practices of the number two MMA promotion in the US recently. First off they've been keeping Eddie Alvarez in limbo when they basically took the UFC's contract with him and put their name on it and are using it to keep him stuck. Then they released their women's champion after absolutely no title defenses from her. Now granted I like their tournament for contender/champion format and their upcoming reality show but all these examples along with their non-title fights for their champions (which only backfired once) to me seems like questionable conduct. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

They're just as shady as ZUFFA and they're sticking it to them. A fighters union can't come soon enough.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Unfortunately how the fight business is right now breh.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Unfortunately how the fight business is right now *breh*.


Please. No.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's one thing if the fighter is interested in returning but in this case Eddie isn't. He wants to go to the UFC and Bellator is stopping him. That being said I agree that Bellator just proved their no better then Zuffa.


----------

